# Heller Bankrupt.



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

I've just seen, in the latest 'Hot News' e- mail from Hannant's, that French model manufacturing company Heller have been declared bankrupt and, as yet, no buyer has come forward.
Based in Trun, France, Heller have been around since the 1950s, and were, at one time, part of the Airfix company, when that company was owned by the Borden Group.
It'll be interesting to see what happens here, as there has been quite a bit of 'mould sharing' between Airfix and Heller in the past, and some Airfix kits were produced at the Trun factory at one time. Kits such as the 1/48th scale Sepecat Jaguar GR1/GR3, originally an Airifx release, have been re-released in the past couple of years under the Heller label, and ex-Heller kits, such as the Super Etendard, have been released under the Aikrfix label.
It would be logical for Airfix (Hornby) to 'claim' the mould tools for kits in this category, but whether they're in a position to acquire the company as a whole, given the recent announcement regarding a 60% drop in profits with the Hornby group, is another matter.
With an established brand name, and a fairly good catalogue of products, I would assume that there'd be some interest among other manufacturers, such as Revell, so hopefully the brand, or at least the kits, won't totally disappear.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2016)

Sad that. Especially since we are in a golden age of sorts for this hobby.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

I agree Jim.
I've been modelling since the late 1950s, and seen companies, trends and practices come and go, and I have to say that, I don't think I've seen the hobby at such a peak, with so many manufacturers of kits and accessories, and an overall growth in the general interest - although it does seem that the growth is more within a 'certain age group' !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)

Sad news. Still having a couple of Heller kits in my stash not too bad at all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed, touch wood and all that rot....
Have built a few Heller kits through the years....
I imagine that Heller is to our French neighbours, what Airfix is to us here...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

sad news...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2016)

That just stinks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Heller Model Kits - - Heller


----------



## tit-mellil (Apr 16, 2016)

MAPED, another French society bought Heller, following its bankrupt but will keep only 30 persons on the 45.
I don't know the future of the scale models, but apparently, it's not the final end....

Acquisition. Maped rachète les maquettes d'Heller Joustra dans l'Orne

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the up-date. Good to know that things might improve.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2016)

Glad to hear that Heller is being saved, shame that they'll have to let people go though....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2016)

I agree. Those people have very possibly been with the company for many years - I hope they can all find suitable employment.


----------

